# Here's my new build 90 gal.



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

First attempt at a planted tank , water in cycle process, can't wait to add some of my fish!!!


----------



## dmrg3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks nice! What is the right bottom plant? Foreground one?


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi, there.

The plants on the right foreground are, baby tears, corkscrew Vals, marble queen sword. I hope this helps.

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Here's some pics of my tank with fish!!! Finally...


----------

